# SARA Registered?



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Anybody know anything about SARA and what it taked to be registered with SARA??? This is really important folks and I def need someone who know about this kind of stuff. I am dealing with a GSD that was dumped in a shelter and is SARA registered. Here is her paperwork info: 

She is SARA Certified # C3016 ID Expires 12/30/11
Lady Sundbear
Service Animal Registry of America (SARA)
[email protected]
PO Box 607, Midlothian TX 76065

Any way we can track down who trained this dog in hopes that they might take her in??? If not, I am seriously considering fostering her. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Yes, I already emailed the above email address. This girl has been at the shelter since 3/12 and if she does not have a committment by first of the week, she will be euthanized as the shelter is full and they cannot keep her anymore. 

Thanks, 

Alisa


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I googled it and this came:

http://www.affluent.net/sara/sara3.htm

There is a (long) list of trainers here:
http://www.affluent.net/sara/TRAINERS.htm


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

SARA er.... how do I say this? For $$ you "certify" your dog for whatever you want. I think at one time I could have certified my 11 lb. poodle as a Service Dog, SAR, and a Therapy Dog for the sum of $120.00. They are certified sight unseen. These dogs are trained by their owners if trained at all. No documentation needed. 

Hope this gives you an idea of how valuable that piece of paper is. 

Quote:
Trainer/Instructor Information (If self, use your name)

Name:__________________________________________________________ 
Address:_________________City:____________ State:_____Zip_________ 


I/we hereby attest that the handler has a qualified disability under the Americans with Disabilities Act; and the above named animal's primary function is as a service animal for the benefit of its disabled handler, and that the animal is qualified by training, is well behaved in public, and is under the safe control of its handler while working. I/we declare under penalty of perjury that the foregoing is true and correct. 

_____________________________________Handler Signature Date:_________ 
_____________________________________Witness Signature Date:_________ 
Witness printed name:__________________________Ph#:____________________ 

Office Use Only

Denied________ Approved___________ SARA#__________________ Date Issued:_____________ 

************************************************

This is the hardest part of the certifying procedure. Filling out the above form and giving your credit card info.

I'm surprised that their website is still active as I heard the "organization" was going out of business. 

Sara was/is? a website and a database complete with a P.O. Box. 
For $40.00 they would certified your dog as a Service Dog. 

For $45.00 you yourself could have been certified as a Service Dog Trainer.
Application to be a certified trainer


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow! Unbelievable! A complete scam... how in the heck do they get away with this? That makes me angry... as I am sure it does for a lot of people. Also, makes sense as to why I have not heard back from SARA about this animal.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

SARA does not respond to any emails or inquiries unless they involve people giving them money to "register" their animals. 

They are a complete and utter scam. 

I've seen them recommended repeatedly by people wanting to take their pet dogs with them anywhere dogs are not allowed as "a great way" of getting them "official identification". 

In reality, the cards and certificates SARA issued are worth about what it would cost you to print them from your own computer, and mean about as much.


----------

